# ban uae



## muhammed iqbal (Jan 19, 2013)

Dears.

My visa in uae limited and I compleate one year only out of two year . Now I m on vacation in india I got a new opertunity from thurkmanisthan . If I go this visa with out canceling uae visa how it effect me.


----------

